# I've decided to sell my hedgie :( Does this sound..?



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

I've decided to sell my hedgie as I have absolutely no time for her anymore and I think it's the best thing to do.  It's breaking my heart, but it's for the best.. 
Do you think I've included everything that I needed?

With a heavy heart, I've decided to sell my hedgehog, Zira. She's a white-bellied chocolate and around four months old. She's a fantastic pet for someone who is working or not home all day, seeing as she's nocturnal!  She's satisfied being in her wheel, which you barely hear at all! I hate to do this but I have no time for her anymore. She deserves a home where she's able to be taken out every night and snuggled! She isn't super used to being handled but I'm sure if you laid around with her in your lap she'd warm up to you very quickly. I'm not going to sell her to just anyone so please only reply if you're serious and dedicated! A hedgehog isn't like a hamster or a goldfish, you need to be dedicated, have lots of patience and understand that these animals need to warm up to you. She has a big cage, dishes, sheets and I'd also throw in a few packs of 'pee-pads' that I use in under her sheets. She's on Nutrience kitten food and has been since I've got her! If you have anymore questions please feel free to email or text me (no calls!). Serious inquiries only please, I will NOT be selling her to just anyone. Please email me a little about yourself  Also, I'd like to see a copy of your permit to own a hedgie  If you don't have one, I can give you the number to get one. They're free and easy to get. I'm sorry if this sounded like a lot to ask for, but I want her to only go to the best home possible. If you're an animal lover like I am, you'll understand


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think that sounds great. I'm sorry you can't keep your girl, but it sounds like you're doing the right thing and I'm sure you'll only let her go to the best.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sorry you cant keep her too, it must be so hard for you to give her up! I did not know you need a permit to own a hedgehog?!!! And I am on my second one now! I mean I live in Illinois which is a state that allows it...I'm sorry, I am new to forums and I probably shouldn't be asking about this in the same thread where you are trying to find a home for your baby???

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

I live in Canada, Newfoundland to be exact  I need a permit here to own one, it's different everywhere!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you can't keep Zira.  It must have been a really tough decision to make, but you're obviously doing it for the right reasons. Your ad looks pretty perfect to me. It's nice to see someone who really cares about their hedgehog going to a fantastic new home. I've seen WAY too many craigslist ads posted by owners recently who seem to just want to get rid of their hedgie and make back the money they originally paid for it. :roll: And it's awesome that you took the time to mention that hedgehog care is more involved than a hamster. 

You should definitely post the ad in the rescue or for sale section on the forum. People here are great at helping hedgies find new owners. I hope you find an amazing person to take her soon!


----------



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

It's breaking my heart but I guess I have to keep her best interest in mind  I'm just worried that she's going to end up in a horrible home. Do you think 400 is a good asking price? I paid almost 600 for everything in October.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Most rehomes go for like $50 to $150 with supplies. If someone wants it bad enough you maybe could get the $400.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't ask that much, I agree with Larry. I'd go as high as $150.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

elishax said:


> It's breaking my heart but I guess I have to keep her best interest in mind  I'm just worried that she's going to end up in a horrible home. Do you think 400 is a good asking price? I paid almost 600 for everything in October.


This past October?


----------

